

Playboy Magazine Interviews Google Pre-IPO (full text) - vlad
http://www.google-watch.org/playboy.html

======
_bq
Wow, us start-ups have something to look forward to...Party's at the playboy
mansion to play with boobs and bunny's. Brin and Page, you guys are our idols.

~~~
mynameishere
...fake boobs and an old man hooked up to a dialysis machine and a 600
horsepower Swedish penis pump working round the clock.

------
portLAN
I bought that issue for the articles.

